# Grantsville bass?



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

I have heard that there are bass out at Grantsville reservoir, can anyone confirm this?
And if there are does anyone have any tips on how and where to catch them?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

There are a few of them in there. Far and few between though. No idea on how or where to find them but it is a small place.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have never heard of bass in Grantsville. Not saying there aren't any, just never heard of it. I know a couple of locals who fish the place on a regular basis and they've never mentioned it. Stocking reports show only trout for the last ten years, so if bass are in there, they were most likely dumped in illegal. I've never caught any and I've fished the place 10+ times..

So.. it's probably not worth targeting for bass. There have been some large browns caught there though.

tye dye- have you caught any bass there :?:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

sawsman said:


> tye dye- have you caught any bass there :?:


No I have not got any SMB's in there. I cannot remember if it was on this site or BFT but a guy claimed to have caught one there this year. He released it even though the DWR requests you don't. That tells me they are in there (due to bucket biology) but I agree it isn't worth targeting as you probably won't get one. There are better SMB lakes around Utah to get your bass fix on.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I caught one last year while I was trout fishing very small though less than 6 inches they are there.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

sawsman said:


> so if bass are in there, they were most likely dumped in illegal


Yep, they were put in there by bucket biology.



tye dye twins said:


> the DWR requests you don't.


Actually, the law states that it is required to keep any smallies you catch out of there.


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have caught some SMB at grantsville last year and was very surprised. I let them go didn't know the DWR wants you to keep them. They were rather small to mess with for eating.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Semaj3 said:


> They were rather small to mess with for eating.


Not for those big browns that lurk in the depths..


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes there are smallies there, and you are required to keep and kill them. As others have said it's probably not worth heading there just for the bass fishing.


----------

